# Aggressive quarantined fish not eating



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

I pulled a fish out of the tank the other day and put him in a 10 gallon (i've posted about other things regarding this issue recently, sorry for blowing up the forum!!), and he's not eating in the 10g now. He was in "mating" mode hardcore, so i want to keep him seperate for a few weeks while he settles down (i removed all the females, as well). But now he pretty much won't eat at all for almost a week now. Is this common? He's the only one in the 10g, and he's about maybe 6".

Any of you guys ever see anything like this before?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

First thing to suspect when a fish does not eat is illness. Any other symptoms?


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

He has a sore on his lips, but it appears to be getting a little better. Other than that, i don't really see anything else. He also wasn't eating much (maybe just a bit) when i had him in a breeder net on the side of the aquarium, but seemed to be better once i released him (he only lasted another day or so before i had to pull him again). Other than that, he seems to be ok. The only think out of the ordinary was the aggression. Here is a picture of his lip (which is a little better, today):


borleyi lip by Dr Frey, on Flickr


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Is he attempting to feed or spitting food? Any feces?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Test your water parameters also...just to make sure. Was your quarantine tank cycled before you added him? If water is ok...

Have you provided some cover for him, like a fake plant/silk plant, a big rock or something?

I've had a male I had to remove to a quarantine tank for aggression reasons. He did kinda the same thing. Sulked for days. Hid behind the rock, rarely came out. The only way I could tell he was eating was to feed pelleted food, a few pellets at a time...they would disappear when I was not near the tank. I would then add a few more making sure he got enough to eat each day. He never did adjust to the quarantine tank...color was always off, behavior was sullen. He was rehomed.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Pimafix + Melafix to prevent further infection.

Give him a few days to settle down in that timeout tank. Also his hormones are still raging.

He will be fine.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

He's back to eating now. I'll probably give him another week or 2 in the quarantine until his hormones mellow out. Anyone have any experience with this sort of thing? Maybe there is a time-out length that someone has figured out that works? Otherwise, thanks for the advice people!


----------

